# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Win2003 + Raid

## SeregA

При установке Win 2003 sp2 на контроллере Tekram TR-834A выходит ошибка Setup was unable format the partition. Кто сталкивался помогите!!!

PS:RAID 0, дрова интегрировал в дистрибутив, так что ос видит диск.

----------


## Shell-On

а те ли интегрировал? 
попробуй с дискетки подгрузить... дело однозначно в дровах..

----------


## yura2603

> При установке Win 2003 sp2 на контроллере Tekram TR-834A выходит ошибка Setup was unable format the partition. Кто сталкивался помогите!!!
> 
> PS:RAID 0, дрова интегрировал в дистрибутив, так что ос видит диск.


А на  Win XP нормально ставиться И?

----------


## SeregA

> а те ли интегрировал? 
> попробуй с дискетки подгрузить... дело однозначно в дровах..


Драйвера интегрировал те что шли в комплекте с контроллером.

----------


## SeregA

> А на  Win XP нормально ставиться И?


с XP не ставил, задача была с Win 2003 подружить

----------


## yura2603

> с XP не ставил, задача была с Win 2003 подружить


я сам мучаю с контроллером :) http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?p=1501#post1501 вот там почитай, замучился уже , все дроав перепробывал :)

----------


## yura2603

> При установке Win 2003 sp2 на контроллере Tekram TR-834A выходит ошибка Setup was unable format the partition. Кто сталкивался помогите!!!
> 
> PS:RAID 0, дрова интегрировал в дистрибутив, так что ос видит диск.


у тебя до этого был RAID на этих дисках И Если был то тебе надо попробывать обнулить 0 сектор, в редакторе диска! после попробуй !!

----------

